# "gcrypt.h" not found



## zw3ng (May 29, 2010)

Hi people!

First, I want to tell you that I am not so good with english, sry 

I am trying to instal OpenVAS on freebsd... but, when i want to install libraries from openvas program, system tell me that gcrypt.h not found. So, I installed libgcrypt from freshports and then test it and every test passed. Then I tried install openvas librarie again but same problem ... "gcrypt.h" not found....

Is there any other way to install libgcrypt or to copy gcrypt.h somewhere?

Tnx !


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2010)

libgcrypt-1.4.5 installs /usr/local/include/gcrypt.h, and /usr/local/include is by default included in make (-I/usr/local/include).

Which specific OpenVAS port is this about, and what does 'installed from freshports' mean? I'm assuming you're using the ports tree, not trying to download and install tarballs without using the ports infrastructure?


----------



## zw3ng (May 29, 2010)

There exist those files (in /usr/local/include/gcrypt.h and gcrypt-module.h).
But when i am trying to do command ./configure in openvas-server folder, error show up...

I meant to say, that i have download a libgcrypt file from freshport site and install it.

"not trying to download and install tarballs without using the ports infrastructure?", what you mean with this? Sry, I not understand this...


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2010)

It does sound like you're trying to build from source without using the port.  Sometimes that works, but it's usually not optimal.  For reference,http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html.  There are versions of that page in other languages you can find at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/.

There is an openvas-server port, which should build and install the same as other ports.


----------

